# JVM Maximum Heap (Windows XP Prof. 32bit)



## byte (25. Nov 2009)

Hi,

haben auf der Arbeit neuerdings ein komisches Problem. Konnte man bis vor kurzem Java Programme noch problemlos mit -Xmx1024M starten, kommt es nun zur Fehlermeldung "_Could not create the Java virtual machine_".

Stelle ich es auf -Xmx900M geht es wieder. An meinem System hat sich aber nichts geändert. Auf anderen Rechnern geht es sogar nur mit maximal 3xxM. Das Verhalten ist sowohl mit JVM 6.0 (32bit) als auch mit JVM 5.0 (32bit) reproduzierbar und tritt nur auf den Windows XP Professional (32bit) Clients auf. Haben es mit Windows 7 getestet und da läufts.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Wie gesagt, es kam von heute auf morgen. An der JVM hat sich nichts verändert. Aber wir vermuten, dass das Rechenzentrum irgendein Update auf die Windows Clients gespielt haben könnte. Die haben natürlich keine Ahnung und kennen sich auch nicht mit Java aus.

Gibts irgendwelche Windows Einstellungen, die den maximal allokierbaren Speicher der JVM beeinflussen?

TIA byte.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (25. Nov 2009)

Villeicht hilft das:
Java maximum memory on Windows XP - Stack Overflow

(ich weiss es selber nicht)


----------



## byte (25. Nov 2009)

Den Thread hatte ich auch schon gegooglet. Klingt alles interessant, aber lösen konnte ich das Problem damit noch nicht.


----------



## maki (25. Nov 2009)

> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Wie gesagt, es kam von heute auf morgen. An der JVM hat sich nichts verändert. Aber wir vermuten, dass das Rechenzentrum irgendein Update auf die Windows Clients gespielt haben könnte. Die haben natürlich keine Ahnung und kennen sich auch nicht mit Java aus.


Hatte das vor ein paar Jahren mal, ein Windows 2003 Server wollte nach einem Update Tomcat nicht mehr starten, Fehlermeldung wie bei dir.
Nachdem ich dem Heap zurückgeschraubt hatte ging es wieder, eine andere Lösung kenne ich nicht, aber ein anderes OS


----------



## byte (26. Nov 2009)

Windows 7 wird hier grade getestet, aber dauert noch ne Weile bis zur Einführung. Großkonzern halt.


----------

